# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bankalardan sonra ülkeler de mi iflas edecek?

## bozok

*Tam bitti derken ikinci dalga mı?*



*2009’un son günleri beklenenden hareketli olmaya başladı. Dünya piyasalarında endişeler artıyor.*


İlk başta Dubai’nin emlak şirketi 26 milyar dolarlık borcuna erteleme istedi. Bununa birlikte piyasalarda kısa süreli bir tedirginlik yaşandı. 

Daha sonra gündeme 250 milyar Euro’yu aşan kamu borçları yüzünden nefes alamayacak hale gelen Yunanistan geldi. Ek borçlanma sınırını gayrı safi yurtiçi hasılanın %9’una çekmeyi de başaramayan Yunanistan’ın kredi notu reyting ajansları tarafından düşürüldü ve bu AB üyesi kredi riski yüksek ülkeler sınıfına dahil oldu. Euro bölgesinin kredi notu en düşük ülkesi artık Yunanistan. Euro kullanan bir AB ülkesinin borçlarını ödeyememe tehlikesine sürüklenmesi Yunan bankalarının borsada hızla değer kaybetmesine, Avrupa ortak para biriminin döviz piyasalarında baskı altına girmesine ve Avrupa borsa endekslerinin puan kaybetmesine yol açtı.


*DUBAİ, YUNANİSTAN şİMDİ İSE İSPANYA*

Küresel krizinde suçlu bulanan taraflardan kredi derecelendirme kuruluşları yine yılın son günlerinde gündeme oturdu. 

Yunanistan’ın kredi notunun indirilmesinin ardından uluslararası kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu Standard & Poor’s (S&P), İspanya’nın not görünümünü durağandan negatife çekmesi tedirginliği arttırdı

S&P’den yapılan açıklamada, İspanya’nın* “AA “* olan uzun dönem ve* “A-1”* olan kısa dönem kredi notlarının ise teyit edildiği bildirildi.

Kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu, ülkenin kredi notunu ocak ayında *“AAA”*dan *“AA “*ya indirmişti.

S&P, görünümün durağandan negatife çekilmesine gerekçe olarak, gayri safi yurt içi hasılanın yavaş büyüme beklentisi ve ısrarlı yüksek mali açığı gösterdi.

Negatif görünümün mali ve dış dengesizliklerin çözümü konusunda otoritelerin daha agresif önlemler almaması durumunda kredi notunun gelecek iki yıl içinde indirilebileceği riskini de yansıttığını belirten kuruluş, ancak İspanya’nın düzenlemeleri yapmak için hala vakti olduğunu kaydetti.

İspanya’da işsizlik iki yıldan daha az süre içinde Avrupa Birliği’nin en yüksek seviyesi olan yüzde 18’e çıktı. İspanya’nın 2010’un başlarından önce resesyondan çıkması beklenmiyor.


*DüRT AVRUPA üLKESİ İFLAS EDEBİLİR*

2009’da bankacılık sektöründe yaşanan sıkıntılar nedeniyle Avrupa’nın canını sıkan Doğu Avrupa yeniden tedirginliği arttırıyor. şu an Avrupa’da iflas riski artan ülkelerin başında Yunanistan, Portekiz, İrlanda ve Macaristan var.

...

----------

